# Fedora Core 5,AGAIN!!!



## navigator (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm Back!!
Heres what I've learned and not learned.
1. This whole thing is not as easy as it sems at first.
2. Trying to do ANYTHING with the distro I got is almost impossible!
At every turn in my attemts to access or even alter the program, I get shut down by, no kernel, no boot record. I thougjht these were included with the distro.
Heres the latest.
I attempt to install the system in text mode.It goes through the usual preceding manuvers and then I get to Partitioning. If I allow 'automatic partitioning' it says it cant do it because I have no 'kernel'. I thought this installed with the distro. Then I go to manual partitioning and heres my read out:

VG Vo1 Group 00 12814 MB vol grp(?)
LV Log Vo 100 11808 MB ext3 
LV Log Vo101 1024 MB swap

start end size
/dev/hda 1 20022 157057 M ntfs
hda1 20023 7 M free space
/dev/hdc
hdc1 1 13 101 M ext3
hdc2 14 1653 12864 M physical v
Its apparent that everything is up in the VG VolGroup, but why hasn't it gone into a partition on hdc?
And also, there is no root partition.
When I attempted to add a root partition / and fill out the blanks, I get this" Requested value is not an integer" Since when is 400 not an integer?
I'm still trying to unzip sgd.0[1].9428.iso.bz2 nothing has worked including the suggestions that were given to me (Thnx!) 
It appears that I am navigating without a compass, and I can't get my GPS to work!!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi navigator,

Try: http://stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_5_installation_notes.html

-- Tom


----------



## navigator (Feb 19, 2004)

Tried all the recommended procedures, and heres what I get;
At boot from disc 1, selected linux rescue
After prelims get; h-3.1#
Type in: find / -name stage1
get: /mnt/sysimage/boot/grub/stage1
/mnt/sysimage/usr/share/grub/i-386-redhat/stage1
find: /mnt/sysimage/proc/681/task : no such file or directory
find: /mnt/sysimage/proc/681/fd : no such file or directory
find: WARNING : hard link count is wrong for /mnt/sysimage/sel linux
: this may be a bug in your file systemdriver, automatically turn on find's no leaf option
Earlier results may have failed to include direct ones that should have been searched.
/ mnt/runtime/usr/share/grub/i-386-redhat/stage1
find /proc/681/task : no such file or directory
find /proc/681/fd no such file or directory

Obviously something hasnt installed or stored improperly. Can this be the fault of the distro, or was this something I missed.
This is it,I'm done.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi navigator,

You said: I'm still trying to unzip sgd.0[1].9428.iso.bz2

You need bzip2 and bunzip2 installed from: http://www.bzip.org
in order to unzip the *.bz2 file. If it won't unzip with bunzip2, then it is most likely a corrupt download.

Issue: bunzip2 sgd.0[1].9428.iso.bz2
to get to the ISO file.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

navigator said:


> I'm Back!!
> Heres what I've learned and not learned.
> 1. This whole thing is not as easy as it sems at first.
> 2. Trying to do ANYTHING with the distro I got is almost impossible!
> ...


Hi navigator,
hdc2 appears to be partitioned as Type: physical v
hdc2 should be partitioned as Type: ext3

Until you get the partitioning right, what you are trying to install won't install.

-- Tom


----------



## navigator (Feb 19, 2004)

lotusecat79,thnx for your advise,
Two problems,!.any download of bunzip2 that Ive found are all Linux downloads, and I dont have Linux,remember? ..and the ...iso.bz2file that I;m trying to unzip is also a Linux file, so I'm screwed. 
2. I have tried several times to change the partition hdc2 from
physical v to ext 3 and havn't been successful. I can hilite the partition and whereas I can change the other parameters on the page, I have not been able to get that partitiion to change. I used automatic partition just in case I f'd up, after I had tried to manually mount different partitions, but was turned down for no kernel. Do I just have a bad distro?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi navigator,

I looked at the product webpage link for WinZip at: http://www.winzip.com and found out that it claims to support bzip2 format, unfortunately, WinXip 10.0 costs money.

With regard to changing partition hdc2, I am hazarding a guess on this since I have never reformatted a disk, but I would guess that you might need to first delete the partition, i.e. the physical v or hdc2 partition, and then repartition it as ext3 for Linux.

I don't know what partitioning tool you are using - what is it? - the installation disk?

Well, if you know where you got the distro from (assuming you downloaded it), you could revisit the webpage and look for an MD5 checksum. Then check the entire download vs that checksum by executing md5sum on Linux or md5checksum on WinXP. Always download the md5 checksum information webpage with the data on it to check your downloads against after you have downloaded. Then and usually only then you can be sure you got the entire download intact from any communication errors and the download should be ok.

-- Tom


----------



## navigator (Feb 19, 2004)

lotuseclat79:: Thnx for the info.I'm out of town until next week, so dont have access to my computer. As soon as I get back I'll follow your advice and let you know.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi navigator,

The md5checksum program is not default included in WinXP. You might have to Google for it and download and install it only on WinXP. The Linux program I mentioned, md5sum was standard on my Linux FC3, so it should be standard on Linux FC5.

-- Tom


----------

